# GPS issues



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I remember before I decided to go for the HTC Thunderbolt as my next phone, One thing I really loved was how good the GPS worked, But I feel tricked. My GPS takes forever and never can give me a good description of my location. Its very upsetting, is there something I can do? Im not rooted and I prefer using Google Maps.


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

ericatomars23 said:


> I remember before I decided to go for the HTC Thunderbolt as my next phone, One thing I really loved was how good the GPS worked, But I feel tricked. My GPS takes forever and never can give me a good description of my location. Its very upsetting, is there something I can do? Im not rooted and I prefer using Google Maps.


Get GPS Status and Tools from the Market and use the tools under settings. Works well for myself, and others, on ROMs/kernels/radios where GPS is slow to connect.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if the GPS Status trick requires root or not. Go download GPS Status and Toolbox from the Market. If it doesn't require root, then you can try having it delete/reset your GPS data. Sorry, I don't have a link or remember the exact steps but if you search around for "GPS Status" on the forums, you'll find it. 

*EDIT:* Well, that was a delayed post by me. ;-)


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

How would you delete and reset your GPS?

I dont see how it can take 20 minutes for it to figure out your location.


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

ericatomars23 said:


> How would you delete and reset your GPS?


You're not deleting and resetting the GPS, rather in the application GPS Status & Toolbox (available from the Market), Menu ---> Tools ---> Manage A-GPS State ---> Reset, then repeat except instead of Reset hit Download.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Listen to *tbcpn* and not me. I vaguely know how to do it, he really knows.


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

When I've run the stock ROM or (rooted) MR1, and most custom ROMs I've tried, GPS lock was very slow. Discovered the GPS Status & Toolbox app on one of the Tbolt forums, and it works really well for me--and it's a cool app in and of itself.

However, been running Flyweight Final (MR2 heavily debloated and stripped) and the GPS lock is consistently less than a few seconds and I'm *not* running the GPS Status app. Flyweight's a great, stable daily driver--quick, and excellent battery management. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## NorCalDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

I figured it out. Go to settings and click location. Then uncheck the services from VZW location. I think that is causing it to take so long to locate you. As soon as I turned it off my gps locks on in seconds. And I am not using the gps tools app. It really works.


----------

